# SPF and Freckles: is my SPF not working?



## Lissa (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll admit first I don't know a lot about SPFs....just recently my freckles on my face have become MUCH more obvious - not that I mind too much as I quite like them but it made me wonder if the products I have are not working...I've been using Sofina Lucent spf 50 for a long time, and recently ran out so switched to the Shiseido 30 one. I use them every day under makeup. Anyway, the sun's been out in England recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ha ha, so without trying to I've been in the sun a bit. My freckles are so obviously more/darker. It worries me that I've not been protecting my face from wrinkles etc as well as I thought i had. Have I been making a huge mistake and using the wrong products? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 19, 2007)

Just a thought--you might not be using enough of the product, especially on the t-zone where most people get oilier naturally, sweat, etc. (that causes thinning during the day).  You might also try wearing a powder foundation or minerals over the SPF for an added physical barrier between your skin and the sun, over the SPF lotion.  When the MU fades, you KNOW it's time to add more sunscreen or layer a little more powder (try to get the powder with SPF--Physicians Formula and Bare Minerals make some good ones).
Another thought, you could wear a hat when going outdoors, and bigger sunglasses (that's what I do).  Sounds like your skin is delicate, so the SPF is a fantastic start, but it's all about upping your skin protection, not changing formulas since you did get some of the best products out there!  If you can get it, Clinique has also made City Block SPF 40, which is FANTASTIC.  HTH!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 19, 2007)

here is some other options for freckles if u find that SPF is not working for you....

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=freckles

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=freckles


----------



## courters (May 14, 2007)

I've been having the exact same problem.  I've always used a moisturizer with SPF 15 (I'm allergic to anything higher) and have only gotten freckles on my nose and along my cheeks in the summer (never burned though!)  Lately, I've noticed that the freckles have spread down my cheeks onto my chin, even though I am using the exact same moisturizer!

As long as you aren't burning, there shouldn't be anything to worry about with skin cancer - I know that I freckle no matter what when I get sun, I think that's just how some people "tan", if that makes sense.

If you are worried about, just ask your doctor next time you are in for whatever reason.


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 3, 2007)

Most of us really don't put enough SPF...maybe to avoid the greasy feeling after application.  You can try Neutrogena Dry-Touch sunblock..it's totally greaseless.  And one thing you should know too...it's better to apply SPF 15-30 mins before you actually go under the sun because by this time your skin has absorbed enough of the SPF.


----------

